# Job Offer on Visitors Visa



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Been told by a very good friend that he is going to be able to set me up a job interview if I can get across to the USA in June / July / August time.

While I am aware that on the VWP I am not able to seek / take work.
With a Visitors Visa (interview at the US Embassy) is it allowable to take work that is offered to me?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> Been told by a very good friend that he is going to be able to set me up a job interview if I can get across to the USA in June / July / August time.
> 
> While I am aware that on the VWP I am not able to seek / take work.
> With a Visitors Visa (interview at the US Embassy) is it allowable to take work that is offered to me?


If you are young and working age ..you wont get a B-2 visa..as you can use the visa waiver ...

If you go on a visa waiver and have a casual chat about a job thats not a great problem ..just dont start work or sign a contract.... 

Put your Resume and your PhD on a site so it can be printed out there 
rather than carry it


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

You say 'won't get a visitor visa' but I know young people who have gone for the interview and ended up with one...

Also I would say I'll be living in the USA for more than the VWP of 90 days as I'd be touring the USA


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> You say 'won't get a visitor visa' but I know young people who have gone for the interview and ended up with one...
> 
> Also I would say I'll be living in the USA for more than the VWP of 90 days as I'd be touring the USA


Go for it then ....you might be one of the lucky few ...
yup you tell them you will be living in the US as well ... 

Good luck


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lies rear their ugly heads at most inconvenient times. 

An interview in June/July/August and no contact such as phone interviews to work out initial details particularly minor ones like visa? Sounds a lot like "do me a favor and talk to him".


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

You can't work without the proper authorization but you can certainly fly over to the US to attend a job interview. I did that myself and was honest when going through US Immigration. When they asked the purpose of my visit, I told them I was attending a job interview. I showed them the letter inviting me for interview. Then I was asked to show my return plane ticket. Once they saw that, there was no problem. I got the job and returned to the UK to start the H1-B visa process. Always be honest with US Immigration - being caught out on a lie will cause you much bigger problems.


----------



## ethan1066 (May 15, 2010)

While you do not have to be a legal United States citizen to hold many of the jobs in the United States, you are not eligible to work every position. If you are not a legal US citizen, you cannot work in certain government positions.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

MarylandNed said:


> You can't work without the proper authorization but you can certainly fly over to the US to attend a job interview. I did that myself and was honest when going through US Immigration. When they asked the purpose of my visit, I told them I was attending a job interview. I showed them the letter inviting me for interview. Then I was asked to show my return plane ticket. Once they saw that, there was no problem. I got the job and returned to the UK to start the H1-B visa process. Always be honest with US Immigration - being caught out on a lie will cause you much bigger problems.


Ok, I'll say that man.
Be honest, as long as they don't screw me on the interview


----------



## popper99 (Jul 30, 2012)

MarylandNed said:


> You can't work without the proper authorization but you can certainly fly over to the US to attend a job interview. I did that myself and was honest when going through US Immigration. When they asked the purpose of my visit, I told them I was attending a job interview. I showed them the letter inviting me for interview. Then I was asked to show my return plane ticket. Once they saw that, there was no problem. I got the job and returned to the UK to start the H1-B visa process. Always be honest with US Immigration - being caught out on a lie will cause you much bigger problems.


Hey there, Just finding myself in that same situation. Sans the interview confirmation letter. Just trying to hook up a few casual meetings and possibly apply for a job whilst over there. Still have no intention to stay, and will return home to apply for the E3 Visa if successful.

Just wondering though. When you entered the country, did your ESTA visa and arrival card state "business" or "tourism"?


----------

